# Rock Band event photos for sale



## animotionphoto (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, a good friend of mine (also photographer) asked me to help him take photos of a local popular band he's "IN" with playing at a bar. I was there mostly to help with equipment and lighting and such, but I also needed some portfolio shots and he wanted to help me out with that, so I took my own camera as well. I took some great action shots that my photographer friend liked and mentioned the band's promoter would like them, and even invited me on other shoots with other and bigger bands. Most people wouldn't do this but this guy is one of my best friends and wev'e known each other for many years. We help each other this way and have done business together wheras to keep from accidentally burning each other.  

Idea: I own a Kodak 8500 dye sub printer, and had the idea of printing some 8X10s glossies on site (bar/club) and having the band leader autograph them in between breaks and selling them to his fans (usually hysterical 30 something women). He also has a fan club. 


Questions:
 How much should I charge per autographed 8X10? How much for non-autographed?  
Should I pay the bar/club a percentage if the photo mentions the bar's name?
How can I share with my friend who introduced me to the band's promoter? 


I hope this pic came out right.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 28, 2012)

Anything for a buck?


----------



## CCericola (Aug 28, 2012)

You will have to ask the band's promotor first, then the venue will want a cut. You'll need contracts in place. Bands can be tricky because even though you took the picture, the band has protection when it comes to their likeness. 

If I were a concert goer I wouldn't pay more than $10-15


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 28, 2012)

Honestly, it is a good idea and all, but that picture is way too dark. I know concerts are really hard to take pictures at. The lighting is normally bad, the band is moving, and you cant always get the angles you want, but if you are going to sell picture, they need to be better quality. Thats just my opinion, if they like them, thats great. Remember there is a big difference between them saying "Yeah I like the picture" to "Here is my hard earned money, I want to buy it".

Good luck though.


----------



## animotionphoto (Aug 28, 2012)

CCericola said:


> You will have to ask the band's promotor first, then the venue will want a cut. You'll need contracts in place. Bands can be tricky because even though you took the picture, the band has protection when it comes to their likeness.
> 
> If I were a concert goer I wouldn't pay more than $10-15



You wouldn't pay more than $15 for an autographed 8x10 of the lead singer of the night of the show you were at??


----------



## animotionphoto (Aug 28, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> Honestly, it is a good idea and all, but that picture is way too dark. I know concerts are really hard to take pictures at. The lighting is normally bad, the band is moving, and you cant always get the angles you want, but if you are going to sell picture, they need to be better quality. Thats just my opinion, if they like them, thats great. Remember there is a big difference between them saying "Yeah I like the picture" to "Here is my hard earned money, I want to buy it".
> 
> Good luck though.



Ugh! This is why I didnt want to post the photo. I didn't ask for a critique. You said it's too dark? You don't know what's in the background, maybe a pool table, maybe a trash can, maybe some a fat bouncer that shouldnt be in the shot. What matters is if the customer wants it, and so far have gotten great reviews. With that said, thanks for the good luck.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 28, 2012)

I just shot an Eddie Money concert...he was giving away signed 8x10's right there.


----------



## animotionphoto (Aug 28, 2012)

To curb the critiques on the photo, I never darkened the photo. The stage and background was already dark because of the song they were playing. I only cropped and cleaned it up a bit to keep attention on the star of the show.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 28, 2012)

it's dark because it's under-exposed. Nobody said you darkened it.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 28, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> I hope this pic came out right.



Sorry, I took this as an opening to tell you "no" it didnt come out right.  Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## animotionphoto (Aug 28, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> it's dark because it's under-exposed. Nobody said you darkened it.



That's you're opinion. You're not the photographer. It's exactly the way I WANT IT.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 28, 2012)

You're being defensive and argumentative. I as well as others do have some experience and are trying to offer help...isn't that why you posted here?


----------



## animotionphoto (Aug 28, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> animotionphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this pic came out right.
> ...



No problem. Yeah, what I meant by that was if I posted the pic correctly. I try not to post any pictures here for critiquing, because I'm the one there, and I'm the one who with the vision, not someone else.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 28, 2012)

animotionphoto said:


> I try not to post any pictures here for critiquing, because I'm the one there, and I'm the one who with the vision, not someone else.








That. Speaks. Volumes.


----------



## animotionphoto (Aug 28, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> You're being defensive and argumentative. I as well as others do have some experience and are trying to offer help...isn't that why you posted here?



The arrogance is amazing.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2012)

$2000.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 28, 2012)

animotionphoto said:
			
		

> The arrogance is amazing.



Say what?



			
				animotionphoto said:
			
		

> I try not to post any pictures here for critiquing, because I'm the one there, and I'm the one who with the vision, not someone else.



I can already see you with your horn rimmed glasses, fixed gear bicycle and vintage leather messenger bag.

On topic, I'd pay at most $15 for an 8x10 of a...moderately popular band? Locally popular band? Idk who they are


----------



## kundalini (Aug 28, 2012)

That particular photo, you know the one you posted, would hit my recycle bin fairly quickly.

Your camera, your vision and all that, .............. but it <.....>.  And that is something I rarely say.


----------



## animotionphoto (Aug 28, 2012)

kundalini said:


> That particular photo, you know the one you posted, would hit my recycle bin fairly quickly.
> 
> Your camera, your vision and all that, .............. but it <.....>.  And that is something I rarely say.



Is that because you prefer highschool yearbook photos?


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 28, 2012)

animotionphoto said:
			
		

> Is that because you prefer highschool yearbook photos?


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2012)

No Signal.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2012)

,


----------

